# ADSR Envelope to control Filter cutoff?



## Mike Greene (May 13, 2012)

Analog synths typically have two ADSR envelopes. One controls the volume. That's easy.

But the other ADSR envelope (typically) controls the filter cutoff amount. This is especially useful for filter sweeps, or laser zaps. (Where resonance s set really high.)

For the life of me, I can't see how to set up an ADSR envelope that will do this. Surely it must be possible in Kontakt?


----------



## Mike Greene (May 13, 2012)

Okay, I think I've got this one. Apparently, this can only be done at the group level. (Not the instrument level.)

I can add an ADSR envelope (or any modulator) to a filter of a group, but I don't see any such option for filters added to instruments. Ugh.


----------



## mk282 (May 17, 2012)

Yep, modulators are all group-level. That means that only parameters in the Source, Group FX and Amplifier module get internal modulators. You don't get modulators AT ALL for Instrument Busses, Insert FX, and Send FX.

There is, unfortunately, no global instrument level modulation in Kontakt (which is a problem if you use LFOs that are not retriggered, because then each group has a different phase for each of their LFOs... so you cannot have two groups layered, having the unretriggered LFOs at exactly the same phase... which is a real problem if you want to mimic some vintage Oberheim polysynth patches).


----------

